# Home-made shakes



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Do you guys reckon it would be possible to make some homemade shake with whey,evoo, bananna milk and make a big-ish batch and whack it in the fridge to keep for couple of days?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

A recon ya could ya might just need to add a bit more water or milk of it goes thick, I've always wondered does it make a difference if u mix ur shakes say 7am and drink it 9am or does it not?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I think one way to do this, without it being to gross after the first day, would be to make a big batch and then freeze it in portion sizes to then blend as needed. Or make a dry batch up and put it in a tub.

Is there a particular reason you want to do this?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Do you guys reckon it would be possible to make some homemade shake with whey,evoo, bananna milk and make a big-ish batch and whack it in the fridge to keep for couple of days?


Make me some  x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Is there a particular reason you want to do this?


Cause I really want to get a big shake down me in the morning but I know after about two days I won't be ****d to get the blender out then clean it all etc. just wondered if you could make a jug full and fridge it.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Make me some  x


I'll make them if you fetch them and wash my blender out after


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

H10dst said:


> I'll make them if you fetch them and wash my blender out after


Deal


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Deal


Sound!! I will let you know when I've made some. I will leave the pots in the sink for you


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

A used to make my weight gainer on a night bcos a don't think it's fair on waking every 1 at 5.15am so I get my breakfast and protein fix, bt the pre work shake I used to put a scoop of protein in a shake n then take a bottle of water n mix it an hr before a leave wrk so it's settled for when I finshied


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Sound!! I will let you know when I've made some. I will leave the pots in the sink for you


strawberries and banana please!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> strawberries and banana please!


Sorry not open to requests!! It's

2x whey 1x bananna some evoo, full fat milk and possibly an egg.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hang on, too lazy to just throw the stuff in the blender once a day and wash it up?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Sorry not open to requests!! It's
> 
> 2x whey 1x bananna some evoo, full fat milk and possibly an egg.


Meeeeh!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Meeeeh!


Sorry, you can still come round and wash up of you like


----------

